# Low Flow Showerhead?



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

Being that I like long showers...and the the water heater is only 10 Gallons....

Has anyone put a low flow showerhead in their outback? The one that is on my 27RSDS says it is 2.5 Gpm...so that should give you about 4 minutes...

Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paul,
The water heater is only 6 gallons...at least it is in our 28krs


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Our hot water heater is only 6 gallons too. We mostly dry camp, so it's only Navy showers for us! However, if we do happen to camp in a campground I'm not opposed to using their facilities for a long, hot shower!

Cheryl


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

No wonder it got so cold so quick!

Guess I need to get used to quick showers...or long cold one's!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That's 2.5gpm of total water flow. So it should last you longer because you are mixing cold in with the hot. Mines only 6 gallons also.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never ran out of hot water but then when you take a bath in the river there is no hot water to start with!! Actually the 6 gallons last plenty long enough for me, not sure how long of showers you want to take but you can add an adjustable thermostat to the water heater and turn the temp up some more. That will make it last longer.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

In our Sidney 31RQS I took the little restrictor out and have good flow. Ours is 6 gallons also. I don't turn it wide open but enough to for me to take a nice warm shower and not run out of hot water.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice long showers are easy in the Outback. 6 gallons here too. It's called Navy showers...turn on, get wet, turn off. Soap up (take as much time as you want with this part), turn on, rinse off, turn off, dry off (take as much time as you want with this too)


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Make sure both heat sources are on (lp gas and electric) at the same time. Turn up the thermostat on the water heater and enjoy. Mine's a 6 gallon as well. I stood under my hot water for several minuets after I had finished washing. It was great!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Chasn said:


> Nice long showers are easy in the Outback. 6 gallons here too. It's called Navy showers...turn on, get wet, turn off. Soap up (take as much time as you want with this part), turn on, rinse off, turn off, dry off (take as much time as you want with this too)


What he said -
















Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

One other thing that hasn't been mentioned. Even if you have water hookups it doesn't take long to fill that gray tank standing there letting the water run, so still be careful.


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We had removed the flow reducer on the standard shower head that came with the TT also. That just wasn't enough
needed more flow, (note generally we don"t boondock, we usually try to have full hook ups) With that being said 
I like to get a good shower, so I got the Oxygenics shower head Body Spa. and it works great I Highly recommend 
that shower head. Unofficial results but I think it uses maybe the same amount of water but at a great pressure that 
will actually get the soap off. The hose is thicker so it doesn't kink at the controls. One con it has no shut-off like the 
standard head. Just my .02$


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> In our Sidney 31RQS I took the little restrictor out and have good flow. Ours is 6 gallons also. I don't turn it wide open but enough to for me to take a nice warm shower and not run out of hot water.


Where is the restrictor? I took the cover off (where the water comes out) and didn't see anything in there. Is it at the faucet? i didn't check there


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

The flow restrictor is what I thought or what I removed was between the hose and head on the bottom part of the sprayer head.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> One other thing that hasn't been mentioned. Even if you have water hookups it doesn't take long to fill that gray tank standing there letting the water run, so still be careful.


When I am on full hookup I jsut leave my grey water tanks open. The day before I leave I close them to gather water to flush the lines after dumping the black water tank. That way I don't worry about overflowing the grey tank


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LILLUKIE said:


> We had removed the flow reducer on the standard shower head that came with the TT also. That just wasn't enough
> needed more flow, (note generally we don"t boondock, we usually try to have full hook ups) With that being said
> I like to get a good shower, so I got the Oxygenics shower head Body Spa. and it works great I Highly recommend
> that shower head. Unofficial results but I think it uses maybe the same amount of water but at a great pressure that
> ...


that's the one I have too and love it! Oxygenics shower head, Camping World Flyer came yesterday and it is $35.99 on a 4 day special. I use both the gas/elec on water heater when showering, and do the navy thing and then stand under and enjoy at the end and have never stood there till the water ran cold. Don't have time!







When my grandaughter went with us and needed a bath I heated a big pot of water on the stove to put in her bath water and saved the hot water in the tank for washing/rinsing her long hair . I had plenty of hot water but wanted to be on the safe side. A screaming 4 yr old inside a small area could cause hearing loss.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

has anyone tried this one? It has the on/off switch

Shower Head


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

LILLUKIE said:


> We had removed the flow reducer on the standard shower head that came with the TT also. That just wasn't enough
> needed more flow, (note generally we don"t boondock, we usually try to have full hook ups) With that being said
> I like to get a good shower, so I got the Oxygenics shower head Body Spa. and it works great I Highly recommend
> that shower head. Unofficial results but I think it uses maybe the same amount of water but at a great pressure that
> ...


X2 and hoping to find a shut off valve to add to it. No biggie unless dry camping, but still would like to be able to shut water off. Spray force is so nice on this one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> One other thing that hasn't been mentioned. Even if you have water hookups it doesn't take long to fill that gray tank standing there letting the water run, so still be careful.


Agreed, but the person in the shower will be the first one to know the tank is full...that is where it will start to bubble up once the grey tank is full.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wolfpackers said:


> We had removed the flow reducer on the standard shower head that came with the TT also. That just wasn't enough
> needed more flow, (note generally we don"t boondock, we usually try to have full hook ups) With that being said
> I like to get a good shower, so I got the Oxygenics shower head Body Spa. and it works great I Highly recommend
> that shower head. Unofficial results but I think it uses maybe the same amount of water but at a great pressure that
> ...


X2 and hoping to find a shut off valve to add to it. No biggie unless dry camping, but still would like to be able to shut water off. Spray force is so nice on this one.
[/quote]
x3! love the shower head, great force , would love figure out how to put a shut off on it.


----------

